# Cancun - Week of Feb. 4th



## myoakley (Jan 1, 2017)

I am looking for a 1 0r 2 bedroom non-inclusive in Cancun (preferably in one of the Royals) for the week of Feb. 4th.


----------



## Tfish (Jan 1, 2017)

[Deleted:  Please review the forum rules - the maximum asking price in this forum is $100 per night.]


----------



## thegortons (Jan 1, 2017)

Just sent you a PM...


----------



## Tfish (Jan 1, 2017)

thegortons said:


> Just sent you a PM...


Sorry but I didn't receive the PM.  [Edited]

[That is because they sent a PM to the person looking for a rental - myoakley.]


----------



## Joannelitt2 (Jan 3, 2017)

Good morning I have for rent ocean spa  spa deluxe room 4-11 sleeps 2 for 700
Sunset lagoon executive suite sleeps 2 4-11 700
Or Laguna suites hotel unit junior suite 4-11 also 700


----------



## myoakley (Jan 4, 2017)

I have found a rental.  Thank you to all who responded.


----------

